# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  Los vecinos de Pasarilla continúan sin agua corriente

## Embalses

http://www.aviladigital.com/subsecci...dNoticia=95596



Los vecinos de Pasarilla continúan sin agua corriente
* 					Ávila Digital 				* 

*Ocho meses después de que la Diputación de Ávila asegurara que los trabajos y actuaciones para solucionar el abastecimiento de agua corriente a los vecinos de Pasarilla ya estaban en marcha, estos siguen sin el líquido elemento. Y llevan 20 años.*
 Por eso, en la próxima reunión de la Junta de Gobierno de la institución provincial, el portavoz del Grupo Socialista, Tomás Blanco, presentará una proposición pidiendo una solución a los problemas que impiden que estos vecinos tengan agua corriente en sus casas.
 Según se recuerda desde esta formación, fue en abril de este año cuando se iniciaron las actuaciones y reivindicaciones para conseguir que Pasarilla tuviera un servicio de agua acorde con los tiempos, por lo que presentaron una propuesta en la Diputación en la que se pedía la elaboración de un estudio por parte de los técnicos para diagnosticar el estado del depósito y la red, revisar las captaciones y su optimización y averiguar si existe uso indebido del agua antes de llega al depósito y a las casas. También se solicitaba que, tras ese análisis, se pusieran los medios y la financiación para acometer las obras necesarias.
 Blanco señala, además, que los propios vecinos de Pasarilla acudieron hace poco al procurador del Común para denunciar que la alcaldesa de Valdecasa, Ayuntamiento del que depende Pasarilla, se niega a convocar asamblea vecinal para hablar de la falta de agua desde hace veinte años y de las posibles soluciones al conflicto.
 Y es que, según el portavoz socialista, al parecer, el Ayuntamiento de Valdecasa no gestiona el servio de agua en el anejo y únicamente lo hace en el núcleo principal, que cuenta con su propio depósito, mientras que el depósito de Pasarilla, que se nutre de pequeños arroyos de la Sierra, nunca ha sido reparado, y las canalizaciones desde él hasta las viviendas tienen graves pérdidas.

----------

